
Graydon Hoare: What next for compiled languages? - mpweiher
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/5466
======
isxek
Related discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15051645](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15051645)

------
matthberg
At first I thought this was a [dupe], but at closer inspection it's a
discussion page on the lamdba language site, showing how that community
addresses the topics.

I think this is an important article/discussion to promote on HN, but the
title might draw people away from it due to its similarity to the referenced
post.

~~~
runeks
Am I reading that page right in that it (currently) contains three comments,
where only one of them is somewhat substantive? I feel like I’m missing
something.

~~~
__s
This should practically fall under blogspam. Up next: posting old links to
hacker news instead of reposting. Or linking to reddit threads instead of
their destination

